# Salz-Weißfische



## muddyliz (23. Oktober 2004)

Neulich hat mir ein Vereinsmitglied (Russlanddeutscher) ein Rezept verraten:
Weißfische ausnehmen, größere längs halbieren, vollständig für 1-2 Tage in Salz (kein Jodsalz) einlegen. Dann herausnehmen, abwaschen, abtupfen und in einer mit Fliegengitter bespannten Kiste an der Luft trocknen. Die Salzfische knabbert er dann immer beim Fernsehen.
Hat Jemand von Euch schon mal sowas probiert? Ist das nicht zu salzig?


----------



## Rotauge (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Salz-Weißfische*

Klingt ja interessant. Wahrscheinlich spült der mit Wodka nach :q


----------



## Sudak (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Salz-Weißfische*

Hallo muddyliz!
 Das mit dem Salzfisch ist in Russland ein absolutes Muss zum Bier. Es müssen aber nicht unbedingt Weissfische sein. Falls du frischen Lachs zur Verfügung haben solltest, ergibt das eine ebenso schmackhafte Beilage zum Fernsehabend. 
 (Nochmal zur Erinnerung für alle Westeuropäer: Wodka trinkt man beim Angeln, Bier trinkt man zum Trockenfisch. Beim nächsten Russlandbesuch gleich ausprobieren, Rotauge!)

   In Russland habe ich meine Fische immer folgendermaßen zubereitet:
   1. Fische ausnehmen und äußerlich säubern (einmal kräftig schrubben)
   2. bei einem größeren Fisch ca. 1kg Salz in eine tiefe Schüssel legen. 
   3. den ausgenommenen Fisch innerlich ein wenig mit Salz füllen und auf den Salzhügel in die Schüssel legen.
 4. den Fisch mit einer kleineren Schüssel /Teller bedecken und obendrauf noch einmal 2-3 Ziegelsteine legen um den Fisch so auszupressen.
   5. Mit einem Tuch abdecken und 2 Tage an einem kalten Ort stehen lassen.

   Der Fisch ist dann nicht ganz so salzig und hält sich etwa 14 Tage lang.
 Richtig getrockneter Fisch hält natürlich noch länger. (Nachmachen auf eigene Gefahr - ein russischer Freund von mir hier in Deutschland bekommt's einfach nicht hin, ihm verderben die Fische beim Trocknen immer) Ich will nicht Schuld sein, wenn sich hier jemand vergiftet.
   Mir schmeckts jedenfalls...


----------



## chippog (18. November 2004)

*AW: Salz-Weißfische*

gesalzen und getrocknet? das ist doch eine übliche methode fisch ohne gefrierer, also früher und eben auch heute noch, haltbarer zu machen! hering und makrele werden ehr im salz belassen. magrere fische ehr danach getrocknet. auf island gibt es zum beispiel seewolf, also kattfisch, steinbeisser, wie ihr wollt, zum bier. der ist dann aber ziemlich trocken und zäh. butter wird auch noch dazu gereicht und sicherlich der ein und andere schnaps… ich fand es am anfang ganz lecker, musste aber nach einer fährfahrt in island davon absehen ihn weiterhin zu konsumieren, auch wenn die fährfahrt überhaupt nichts mit dem getrockneten fisch zu tuen hatte???


----------

